# Gilmer County Bear



## whitetailfreak (Sep 26, 2011)

Good Friend and hunting buddy Joey Bartenfield killed this Gilmer County bear Sunday afternoon. After a week where we had 3 encounters with mature bears on our Gilmer lease Joey was finally presented with a 43 yd shot while hunting a stand of White Oaks. Of course the 200 lb. male ran straight down the mountain, but with a little help from a deadsled the recovery was relatively painless (we have had worse). Congrats to my good friend for his first bow bear!


----------



## cjc (Sep 26, 2011)

he musta been THICK! nice bear


----------



## whitetailfreak (Sep 26, 2011)

cjc said:


> he musta been THICK! nice bear




He dressed at 168 and we estimated live weight at approx 200 lbs


----------



## FMBear (Sep 27, 2011)

Congrats to your friend!


----------



## nkbigdog (Sep 27, 2011)

Congrats? your in my neck of the woods. Love it up here


----------



## buckeroo (Sep 27, 2011)

Congrats my man. That's a great looking beast.


----------



## gacowboy (Sep 27, 2011)

Congrats to your friend! It must be a thrill to get a bear especially with a bow.


----------



## ngabearhunter (Sep 30, 2011)

Way to Go, wish I could have been there.


----------



## Blueridge (Sep 30, 2011)

good job, congrats!!


----------



## GAstumpshooter (Oct 2, 2011)

Congrats Joey


----------

